# Creatine



## HeiseTX (Apr 13, 2017)

Which creatine is good/ do you use?

Pure monohydrate, german, creatine for non responders?

I took ancient strength but looking to cycle a different one.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Apr 13, 2017)

There's a creatine for non responders? 

Just plain old mono. No need to cycle. How long did you use it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2017)

Cycle? 

I take the one that comes inside dead cow  

Just go with the cheap mono. Make sure you dissolve it all and drink up.


----------



## HeiseTX (Apr 13, 2017)

Powder or pill, any difference?


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 13, 2017)

HeiseTX said:


> Powder or pill, any difference?



Vitamin shop has a good deal on the body tech creatine powder &

Right now its buy one get one 50% off (all body tech & vitamin shoppe brands mix & match)

Free shipping on orders over 25 bucks


----------



## Trauma RN (Apr 13, 2017)

I always use one with Creapure
Ive used several Brand names but the one I seem to get is by ON Micronized Creatine powder.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 13, 2017)

When I use creatine, I use the monohydrate. As far as to brand, I always get whatever is cheapest. I have honestly never noticed a different between brands.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 14, 2017)

I use the cheapest I can get off amazon, ON micronized is like 600 servings for $12


----------



## bigdog (Apr 14, 2017)

Plain mono is what I use..


----------



## kittensandkilos (Apr 18, 2017)

Mono is all I have ever used but haven't taken it enough regularly to know if it truly made a difference for me.


----------



## sollaris (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello.
I use creatine Mono 5 g/day.
From what I know...there is no need to overdose.
Our body can not handle 20-50 grams creatine /day...as i have seen on Internet some people take.
Greetings.


----------



## Battletoad (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as everyone else. Just regular old monohydrate. Red meat contains a lot of creatine as well. Just make sure whatever you use is micronized powder, so you avoid any gastric upset due to the high texture gradient of non-micronized creatine powders.


----------

